# whistling co2 sound?



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

hey guys - 

so i just installed a pressurized co2 unit, and the diffuser is making this sort of 'bird chirping' noise... anyone know if this is endemic to all diffusers or if mine just makes annoying noises? i can hear it outside the tank if i'm looking into it, i'm sure the fish can hear it and it's gotta be annoying.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

What are you using? 

I hear a slight sizzling type noise with mine. If the ceramic plate is clogged it could cause that noise.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

it's one of those plastic japanese ones, with a ceramic disk...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Take it out, put it in a cup of water to soak the entire disk, then try again.

Do you see large or small bubbles?


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah i hear that noise too, on my rhionx 5000


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a hit or miss for me on whether or not my diffuser chirps

I dried one of them out while still connected to the diffuser (mine's DIY though), and after that it stopped chirping. Don't know if that'll work for you though, but might be worth a try.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

hmm.. that disk is definitely soaked, it's been in there for three days. it's just the sound of the bubbles escaping. not a big deal by any means, but annoying.


----------



## steve.hes (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a cheap diffuser and it's silent. I get a clicking sound for the first minute or so until pressure builds up, but silent after that. So I think yours is defective in some way. But if you're getting diffusion and are OK with the noise then I'd stick with it.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I heard that from my cheap Spio diffuser, sounds like a high pitched alarm inside the tank, lol. I figured the fish gotta be dying, but they didn't seem to be effected at all. I hear it through wood blocks also.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

could some people mention the diffuser they have IF it's silent? that'd be helpful, i'll pick one up tomorrow...


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

oh yeah, and i'm on a 20gallong long, so i don't need a big one


----------



## steve.hes (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm using the generic that came with regulator from Drs.
CO2 Glass Diffuser


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i have the 8coil and its quiet, the nano is too.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine is doing the same thing and it's extreamly annoying it's a whisteling sound thats much louder and high pitched thanmy air pump.

I have a rhinox 1000


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

logan said:


> could some people mention the diffuser they have IF it's silent? that'd be helpful, i'll pick one up tomorrow...


I have a Rhinox 5000, no problems at all. Quite, 90% + of the diffuser surface dispearse a fine mist of bubbles. Could not be happier with it. Plants growing like MAD!!! 

I have heard of some people having troubles with the Rhinox, I guess there is variety of quality issues. Mine seems to be high quality and works great. I soaked mine in tank water for about 10min. Then turned the CO2 on. It had about 50% of surface bubbling at first. After a couple of days almost all of it is bubbling. I run my pressure pretty high with no bubble counter.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

My Rhinox 1000 whistles as well


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Depends on the persons definition of silent. I think all diffusers make a hissing sound. Some people get bothered by the hum of a MH ballast, others don't. Look into a reactor or venturi if you want a complety silent Co2 option.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

sfcallen said:


> I have a Rhinox 5000, no problems at all. Quite, 90% + of the diffuser surface dispearse a fine mist of bubbles. Could not be happier with it. Plants growing like MAD!!!
> 
> I have heard of some people having troubles with the Rhinox, I guess there is variety of quality issues. Mine seems to be high quality and works great. I soaked mine in tank water for about 10min. Then turned the CO2 on. It had about 50% of surface bubbling at first. After a couple of days almost all of it is bubbling. I run my pressure pretty high with no bubble counter.


How iny are the bubbles? Even after mine are tossed back down to the bottom of the tank by my filter's output they usualy make it back to the top again where they bust open at the surface. can you define mist of bubbles because I have two and neither of them create what I would call a fine mist....


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Micro bubbles, mist/smoke like, swirl around the tank, smaller than this period. I have a lot of current in the tank from a powerhead and a return from the wet sump. The Co2 bubbles are so mixed with all the streams of pearling bubbles coming off the plants it would be hard to say what is O2 bubbles coming up and what are Co2 bubbles coming to the surface. The 4dkh drop checker turns green about 1-2hours after the co2 comes on and is very light green turning yellow right before lights off. I have seen no ill effects to the small amount of fish I have in the tank. It appears that these diffusers vary in quality and diffusion rates widely. I think the pressure I am running, having the diffuser mounted up in the water column, and the powerhead blowing the mist around helps a lot. JMHO


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah sucks i wish there was a consistent diffuser out there. anyone using a fluidized bed reactor? pics?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

what do you expect when you buy cheap products?


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

what's a good one then? the ada is the ONLY good diffuser? it can't be. i bet the cheap ones use the same ceramic disk anyways...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

sfcallen said:


> Micro bubbles, mist/smoke like, swirl around the tank, smaller than this period. I have a lot of current in the tank from a powerhead and a return from the wet sump. The Co2 bubbles are so mixed with all the streams of pearling bubbles coming off the plants it would be hard to say what is O2 bubbles coming up and what are Co2 bubbles coming to the surface. The 4dkh drop checker turns green about 1-2hours after the co2 comes on and is very light green turning yellow right before lights off. I have seen no ill effects to the small amount of fish I have in the tank. It appears that these diffusers vary in quality and diffusion rates widely. I think the pressure I am running, having the diffuser mounted up in the water column, and the powerhead blowing the mist around helps a lot. JMHO


Thanks, when my plants pearl the bubbles coming off them are much smaller almost smoke like than the bubbles comeing out of my diffuser (which only come out of about 3 pores). The bubbles coming from the diffuser are still much smaller than my airstone but I guess that does not say much.

One question, are you able to blow into your diffusors?

Sounds like mine are both defective I will switch back to the red seas 500, where I get prearling and Don't have to crank up my Co2. 100% diffusion is the way to go for me.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> Thanks, when my plants pearl the bubbles coming off them are much smaller almost smoke like than the bubbles comeing out of my diffuser (which only come out of about 3 pores). The bubbles coming from the diffuser are still much smaller than my airstone but I guess that does not say much.
> 
> One question, are you able to blow into your diffusors?
> 
> Sounds like mine are both defective I will switch back to the red seas 500, where I get prearling and Don't have to crank up my Co2. 100% diffusion is the way to go for me.


Have not tried to blow into the diffuser . I have really liked the glass diffuser. If you can get one to work correctly, it is great. But, it appears the conditions and the diffuser have to be just right.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> One question, are you able to blow into your diffusors?


I couldn't blow through my SpioX, but when I needed to flush bleach solution out I used a medicine syringe used for ferts attached with a piece of air tubing, and it made the same sorta noise when I was pushing water/air through it.


----------

